# Compatibility of FreeBSD with Jetway single-board computer



## anti (Mar 7, 2013)

I am planning to buy a single-board computer of the type Jetway NF9HQL-525.
I would like to ask about if like this board is fully supported and compatible with FreeBSD 9.1.  Here are the main specifications of it:

â€¢  Embedded Intel Atom D525 @ 1.8GHz, dual-core w/Hyper-Threading Technology 
â€¢  4 x Realtek RTL8111E Gigabit LAN Ports 
â€¢  On-board Bootable CompactFlash (CF) Slot 
â€¢  Supports up to 4GB DDR3 SODIMM memory 
â€¢  On-board 12V DC-DC Power Converter 
â€¢  PCI-E x 1 and Mini PCI-E Expansion slot; supports mSATA 
â€¢  Thin Mini-ITX Form Factor

Your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a neat little board.  The Jetway web page does not admit that it actually exists.

It should work.  Sometimes vendors use versions of the Realtek 8111 that is not yet supported on FreeBSD, likely not a problem on that board but possible (usually support is added quickly when reported).  xorg may require KMS to run on that system.  And of course even the fastest Atoms are not fast, but adequate for many things.

A little more searching shows that the pfSense guys have tried it with success.


----------



## c_geier (Mar 8, 2013)

I've run FreeBSD successfully on several Jetway boards (but not this specific one) and never had any problems.


----------

